# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Willems (Breda)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Willems

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Ginneken, Breda

Adres: Dillenburgstraat 5, Breda

Website: www.huisartsenpraktijkginneken.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Willems*

----------

